# Tractor of the Month July



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

This month we are featuring the Crusher! 










For complete specs please visit this link.

http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/crusher-534.html

Congrats to Rusty for having his tractor featured this month!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Way to go Rusty, that's a fine looking tractor!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations Rusty.:thumbsup:


----------



## ljeune (Jan 20, 2011)

*Nice Tractor*

Nice looking J.D.Bye










For complete specs please visit this link.

http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/crusher-534.html

Congrats to Rusty for having his tractor featured this month![/QUOTE]


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Mighty fine looking tractor!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

My favorite lill tractor, its like having atleast 10 helpers at your beckon call. congrats Dusty, looking Great


----------

